# Second Attempt at the NREMT..



## Nmarie93 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey all,

Finished up my EMT-B class in December with above passing grades. Passed my MA state practical with flying colors and had my first attempt at the NREMT Exam in January which I didn’t do terribly on but still failed. Just had my retest Wednesday, got my results this morning and failed again but this time terribly- I was below passing in nearly every topic. This time around I really made sure to focus on studying the format of the test because that was what I had the hardest time with the first time around. I used pocket prep almost daily for three weeks before this retest. I really thought I’d have it this time around. I am just feeling so discouraged- especially after reading a lot of other forums about people in similar predicaments and reading responses from other people saying to just throw in the towel you’ll never become a good EMT, etc. I just ordered two books online to help study and subscribed to medictests.com ... does anyone have any advice on what I can do to better prepare myself? Has anyone else ever failed more than once and then passed their third time around? I don’t know if I’m just stupid or if I’m just overthinking all of the questions or what I’m doing wrong. I know my material and did very well in class. I’ve been working in an Emergency Department at a hospital for almost two years which is where I developed my passion for the world of EMS and helping people in need and want more than anything to pass this test. I don’t want to give up but am so discouraged.


----------



## mgr22 (Feb 8, 2018)

Nmarie93, are you saying you passed the practical but failed the written? If so, how have you done on other written tests -- in school, for example?


----------



## April Johns (Feb 8, 2018)

Nmarie93, I literally just went through the same thing. I took the test for the second time on tuesday and got my results back today. I studied even harder the second go around, but I ended up doing even worse (got below passing on four). So you're not alone. I'm also seeking advice on how to improve my critical thinking/thinking out of the box skills. I know a lot from the book. I'm pretty sure I know like almost every health condition now lol, but I need help on the critical thinking and application. I won't give up though, so you shouldn't either. I'm discouraged too, it seems so hopeless. BUT KEEP TRYING. Just because you failed doesn't mean you're not smart or not meant for this. It's a learning experience. In the end, you'll probably end up knowing more then everyone else. I have strengths in memorizing and remembering things, but critical thinking is not one of my strengths. But this is chance to make that weakness into a big strength. Don't let people bring you down and don't give up.


----------



## Nmarie93 (Feb 8, 2018)

mgr22 said:


> Nmarie93, are you saying you passed the practical but failed the written? If so, how have you done on other written tests -- in school, for example?


Yes- I passed the practical state exam but failed the national registry. In school I did very well on all my written tests.


----------



## Nmarie93 (Feb 8, 2018)

April Johns said:


> Nmarie93, I literally just went through the same thing. I took the test for the second time on tuesday and got my results back today. I studied even harder the second go around, but I ended up doing even worse (got below passing on four). So you're not alone. I'm also seeking advice on how to improve my critical thinking/thinking out of the box skills. I know a lot from the book. I'm pretty sure I know like almost every health condition now lol, but I need help on the critical thinking and application. I won't give up though, so you shouldn't either. I'm discouraged too, it seems so hopeless. BUT KEEP TRYING. Just because you failed doesn't mean you're not smart or not meant for this. It's a learning experience. In the end, you'll probably end up knowing more then everyone else. I have strengths in memorizing and remembering things, but critical thinking is not one of my strengths. But this is chance to make that weakness into a big strength. Don't let people bring you down and don't give up.


It’s so nice to hear someone else is going through the same and that I’m not alone. I’ve been trying to find resources on test taking skills and strategies because I feel like maybe that’s the department I’m lacking in- maybe it is the critical thinking like you said.


----------



## mgr22 (Feb 8, 2018)

Nmarie93 said:


> Yes- I passed the practical state exam but failed the national registry. In school I did very well on all my written tests.



Ok, so it's probably more the material you're struggling with than the test itself. Have you tried other ways to study besides books -- videos, for example? Some people learn more easily by listening, rather than reading or seeing. Do you ever have anyone quiz you on the material by asking you questions, face to face? These are just a couple of possibilities.


----------



## Nmarie93 (Feb 8, 2018)

mgr22 said:


> Ok, so it's probably more the material you're struggling with than the test itself. Have you tried other ways to study besides books -- videos, for example? Some people learn more easily by listening, rather than reading or seeing. Do you ever have anyone quiz you on the material by asking you questions, face to face? These are just a couple of possibilities.


I have watched a couple videos mostly on trauma and medical assessments. That is a good suggestion I will have to do some research and see if I can find topic specific videos.


----------



## srcoen (Feb 11, 2018)

What I have been absolutely dying to know is... how the crap do these people know they were below passing in anything?!? When I got mine... it didn’t give me a score, just said congratulations on earning your NREMT. I’ve tried EVERYTHING I can think of to find out my scores... nothing works.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 11, 2018)

srcoen said:


> What I have been absolutely dying to know is... how the crap do these people know they were below passing in anything?!? When I got mine... it didn’t give me a score, just said congratulations on earning your NREMT. I’ve tried EVERYTHING I can think of to find out my scores... nothing works.



If you're below competency in an area, it's notated in the letter NREMT sends. If you pass, you've passed. There IS no score. It's a pass/fail based on the adaptive algorithm. There's no percentage required to pass the test, which is why some candidates will fail with 70 questions and others will pass with 120 questions.


----------



## srcoen (Feb 11, 2018)

Okay... I get it now... the Captain at my FD was right... mine quit at 70 questions and 62 minutes... he told me I had to have aced it.


----------

